# No Shoes, No Boat, No Problem. Port St Joe



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got off work around 5 and got a call from Garbo saying ill pick you up in 30 let's go find the trout. And boy did we ever. Headed down to Port St Joe and waded out to the grass flats. Garbo first cast 22" speck, threw him back. My first cast 27" trout and it was on from there. Had a buddy come down for a couple min and he tore into them as well. Ended up catching over 20 trout in about than an hr keeping 3 over 20" and 1 just shy for dinner. Garbo fished with gulp on a jig head, I fished with a top water Mirrolure and my buddy fished with a Sebile.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Love that place in about 2 months they will have a tarpon fishery that make south Fl look like a freakin joke


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice trout. Gotta love wade fishing.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I love that place too. Headed there this fall for our annual vacation! Cannot wait.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet...so who outdid the other????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I won on the specks, Curtis spent most of his time in the lady and bluefish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo couldn't stand we left them biting. These are from last night. I'm heading down today to fish with him. He found a flounder honey hole.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*So, you are driving from Crestview to Port Saint Joe? *

*To fish, or are you in PCB?*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *So, you are driving from Crestview to Port Saint Joe? *
> 
> *To fish, or are you in PCB?*


Working in PC this week so been fishing after work. Just staying through the weekend to fish.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Working in PC this week so been fishing after work. Just staying through the weekend to fish.


*That makes sense, I was thinking that a drive from Crestucky to PSJ, to catch a few specks was amazing!!!*

*Got my palms sweating.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Naw. We are tripletsil fishing also...that's worth the drive to PSJ from Crestucky.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Naw. We are tripletsil fishing also...that's worth the drive to PSJ from Crestucky.


*TripleTail, by wading?*

*Heck, now my palms are really sweating!!!*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *TripleTail, by wading?*
> 
> *Heck, now my palms are really sweating!!!*


By boat.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

We have been staying down in St Joe the last 5 years we stay every weekend in May June and July along with some week days but it is in my opinion the best wade fishing for trout and reds to be found anywhere.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been fishing St Joe and Mexico beach for 15 years. I've never caught a speck or a red.. Where are you guys wading from?

Also, never seen a tarpon there. I have heard that you can get them off of Crooked Island, but every time we go, none to be seen... LOTS of Ladies though! 
I have fished them successfully in the Keys...


----------

